# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Edhe 139 Aleksi Ose  [A-SHKODRANI] !

## R3nato

Aleksi te uroj me gjith zemer edhe 139 vite tjera ! Kalofsh sa me bukur sot me familjen tende dhe me njerezit me te dashur per ty ! 


 Renato

----------

